# Is using Pine & Gum ok ?



## shaka zulu (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning folks,

We are limited to types woods in South Africa, our common stuff here is pine, gum, thorn trees, meranti, and a few others.

I want to build a smoker and get great results, will any of these woods work ? If I used a natural wood like pine, which is very common is braai's ( Barbaques ) , will this work ?

Thanks a mill


----------



## bamafan (Sep 2, 2011)

If your pine is anythinkg like the pine in the southern US do not use it. Your meat will taste like an old fence post from the pitch and creasote in the Pine. I would think the gum tree would be the same. Not familar with the other woods you posted.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2011)

Shaka, Morning....And welcome to the forum....Glad you stopped in..........Later you might stop by Announcements/roll call and introduce yourself to our other members...

About your question......... I do not know your S. African wood types....Maybe African Meat will drop by and help you out.....

 _If I used a natural wood like pine, which is very common is braai's ( Barbaques ) , will this work ?_

If that is the wood that folks use for cooking meat "directly over" you would be OK.  My google translate page does not translate braais......so I am not sure of the meaning of that word......

Using wood from trees that grow fruit would be my first choice...Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 3, 2011)

Shaka Zulu said:


> Morning folks,
> 
> We are limited to types woods in South Africa, our common stuff here is pine, gum, thorn trees, meranti, and a few others.
> 
> ...


The pine trees you have are not native to South Africa, but are from North America originally. Do not use these trees for BBQ.

The gum tree is also an import from Australia, the eucalyptus. This tree is generally recognized as not an acceptable wood for BBQ. 

I found the info on pine and gum trees here-

http://www.sabie.co.za/about/forestry/

You may be able to find guava or avocado wood, both have been used by forum members who report good results.


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2011)

Many woods in your area will not be familiar to most of us.

A good general guide for woods familiar to US users is here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

Welcome aboard.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

